# Mathews Switchback specs: Is it critical for hunting?



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

my switchback was very critical of being in spec,cam rotation bh and axle have to b really close,especially cam rotation.also be sure to check your idler for lean that was the biggest issue with mine.


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

Do I need to take my string and cable off untwist it to the right length? When you measure string and cable length do you measure from the farthest end of the loop to the other?


----------



## andy7yo (Nov 22, 2005)

*Not really.......but*

An out of spec bow can still shoot well as long as your form and shot sequence is repeatable, it just will not be as quiet or effecient.

Also on the SB , brace height is measured from the center of the rest monunting hole to the back of the string.

According to the Mathews tech's set the bow to 33" exactly on ATA with the small holes in the cam running parallel to the string at max poundage. Let BH fall where it may.


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

Exactly as Andy said, The Switchback doesn't have to be perfectly in spec as long as your consistant to shoot great!. But if you want to get the most out of it IE.. speed, it appears that it does. One thing I've found out is that if the bow is in spec. you'll have no problem getting IBO speeds. Gotta love this bow!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't think you should spend that kind of $ on a bow that you are not getting peak performance out of or not willing to take the time to put it in spec. This is like buying a V8 and only putting in 4 spark plugs. I think with a new string, you should get the specs close, put about 100 shots through it and then get serious about putting it into spec. 33 axle-to-axle on side opposite shelf, 7 inch brace height and idler wheel lean so that a carbon arrow placed flush against the idler wheel has the field point tip contact your nocking point. Cam rotation should be such that a parallel line extended from the 2 holes in the cam are completely parallel with the string.


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your input. From tinkering w/ my new string I got my SB set: ATA is 33" and the brace height from middle of the berger hole to the shooter side of the string is 7" (maxed out limb bolts)...however the small holes on the cam are just ever so slightly off. Also looking at the picture (posted by DOC) shows the tip of the perimeter weight (positioned behind the string suppressor closest to the string) is just barely past the supressor....whereas the perimeter weight on mine is positioned right behind the suppressor...very small but a touch noticable....What do you recommend I do if anything? any variance from now should throw specs off...correct? Thanks again.


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

There can be no question the the most important spec is the cam rotation/timing. I really don't care what the brace or A to A is as long as the cam is timed correctly. Granted, I want brace and A to A close, but I honestly wouldn't even measure them if I just ordered new strings and the cam came close to being in the correct position when installed. I't just do the fine tweaking to get the cam timed and call 'er good. If you really want to get everything exact, knock yourself out, it's fun to fine tune, but I believe the most important spec is cam timing. No doubt about it.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

For cam rotation just make sure the timing holes are parallel with the string. 
Depending on the cam length the weight can be different..


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

If the "line" extended from these holes is farther away at the top (idler wheel end) of the bow than the bottom (cam end), you are going to need to take a twist out of the string and put a twist into the cable (cam end).


----------

